# 2022 Levo Discussion



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

New bike supposedly dropping tomorrow. Who has one on order?


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

My Lady has a small Sworks on order since January


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm as anxious as the next to see what's in store but who in their right mind orders one sight unseen? Personally the only thing I want for is an even bigger battery and range but I'm sure I'm an outlier.


----------



## Tranqui_Yanqui (Oct 3, 2011)

Get ready for sticker shock. I actually think the Stumpjumper EVO Expert is a great deal at 5k with performance elite suspension. You'd think a motor and battery might add $2-3k, but not this time.


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

Turbo levo page is down on the spesh website right now ( 10:30 in the evening ). Guess they are prepping?


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Mullet and sticker shock


----------

